# Another of my substandard projects.



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I call it substandard because when put next to the likes of Kenbo, Buggyman, and LongKnife, my feeble attempts at woodworking leave much to be desired.

I've been mentioning a flag display for over a week. I finally finished it today despite Tropical Storm Debby's fury striking my neighborhood and turning my street into a tropical island! :boat:

Here is some back ground on the display. I have a daughter who is serving in the US Air Force and was stationed in Iraq during operation Iraqi Freedom back in 2003. She sent me a flag that was flown in one of the fighter planes that she was in charge of loading with armament (bullets, bombs and other assorted stuff that goes BOOM!). It has been in the box it came in since I got it sitting in the bottom drawer of my dresser. I've been wanting to make this display for some time and finally felt as though I could pull it off.










It is made from Red Oak (from Lowes) and Brazilian Cherry (from a local supplier). For the finish I applied 7 coats of spray lacquer, sanding between coats with 220 grit paper until the last three coats. I then wet sanded between all but the last coat with 600 grit paper. The surfaces are as smooth as a baby's behind. :laughing:

The corners have more of the Brazilian Cherry used as splines to add strength to the mitered sides.










It is basically a box with a picture frame glued on for the top and 1/4" oak plywood for the bottom. I used a Professional framer to do the mating of the certificate and the photo and I used museum quality preservation glass. This is an anti UV, non-reflective type glass and at $83.00 for a 9 1/2" x 22" piece was the most expensive material used in the whole project.

The certificate states when, where and by whom the flag was flown and dedicates it to our family. The photo is my daughter and the pilots who flew the flag (still in its box) in their fighter.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's a very proper and handsome frame*

Very professional looking and a great family heirloom. Well Done! :thumbsup::thumbsup: bill


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Way to go johnnie. You made a family heirloom that will last a life time. Nice tight joints.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Not substandard at all!!*

That is one terrific looking display:thumbsup: I really like the colors (wood and mat) and the balance of the three items in the case. 

If that is substandard, I'll have to redefine what I strive for:yes:

BTW - I knew that glass was expensive, I didn't know it was that precious.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

worthwhile and nicely done I say and I agree with trc65 about the glass eighty three dollars? for one piece,


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

GROOVY said:


> worthwhile and nicely done I say and I agree with trc65 about the glass eighty three dollars? for one piece,


Thanks for the kind words, and yes the glass was that much for one piece. Its the same stuff they use in museums. Its anti UV which protects the art work from harmful light, and non-reflective, which prevents it from being "washed out" when the sun or any house lights hit the surface. Under normal day time conditions, you can not even tell there is any glass there unless you go up and touch it.

That one little "blotch" of white in the middle of the piece is all you see of the camera's flash with the camera about 3 feet away from the glass.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Substandard my @$$*

This is a gorgeous project. Nice looking miters, inlay and beautiful contrasting splines. What's not to like. Don't sell yourself short Johnnie. You are every bit as good of a woodworker as myself or anyone else on this site. *You* inspire me my friend. Keep up the great work.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im inpressed with all your guys work 
you have done a great job on this :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> This is a gorgeous project. Nice looking miters, inlay and beautiful contrasting splines. What's not to like. Don't sell yourself short Johnnie. You are every bit as good of a woodworker as myself or anyone else on this site. *You* inspire me my friend. Keep up the great work.


I had already finished the case when I went back and reread your tutorial on making frames to see if you had mentioned anything about picture matting. Low and behold, I discovered that I had pretty much followed your method of frame making to the letter! :laughing: About the only thing I did differently was to use my router table rather than a dado set to cut the inlays.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with Kenbo, quit selling yourself short. You do great work.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think most of us are craftsman here and can all learn and be inspired by each other. 

You done a great job, I'd be happy to have you build a display for me

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job buddy. I have a flag from my time in Riyadh that I keep meaning to build a case for. Just bookmarked this so I have something to aspire to!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> I agree with Kenbo, quit selling yourself short. You do great work.


All those in favor, say I...:thumbsup:


Beautiful work, I love it!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sawdustfactory said:


> I agree with Kenbo, quit selling yourself short. You do great work.


+2. :yes: Beautiful work and finished nicely. Where did you get the glass that charged $83.00 for 1.45 sq ft.?









 







.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

CasinoDuck said:


> All those in favor, say I...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Beautiful work, I love it!


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

GREAT job! Right up there with the Pro's
Lee


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> +2. :yes: Beautiful work and finished nicely. Where did you get the glass that charged $83.00 for 1.45 sq ft.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the glass from a place called "Frame to Frame". Its a custom frame shop and art gallery near my home. Actually their price was the cheapest I could find for this type of glass as I got quotes from $156 to $225 for the same sized glass at other places. Had I gone for just the anti UV glass the cost would have been much less. Those quotes ran from $22 to $38.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure your daughter is very proud when she looks at the display case... very proud to have served... very proud of her dad for making such a beautiful display box. Nice job!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you need to spend a little time with a dictionary looking up "substandard". I think you got the word mixed with something else. Beautiful case.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> I got the glass from a place called "Frame to Frame". Its a custom frame shop and art gallery near my home. Actually their price was the cheapest I could find for this type of glass as I got quotes from $156 to $225 for the same sized glass at other places. Had I gone for just the anti UV glass the cost would have been much less. Those quotes ran from $22 to $38.


Did you try a regular glass supplier, not an art gallery? I just checked online at a glass supplier, not even my own local supplier. Non reflective glass runs about $6.37 sq ft. Museum quality/UV block/non-reflective...a bit over $7.00 sq ft. These are retail prices. To the trade even less.








 







.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to thank all of you guys for the kind words. You all have no idea how much encouragement you give to not only me, but to everyone who posts their work.

I guess my problem is that I see the work that others produce and then look at my own stuff and it seems somehow to be of lesser quality. Also, I'm guessing that most of you could have made this in a couple of days while it took me over three weeks from the time I started milling the parts to finish the piece.:furious: I know I could have done it in a day or two, three at the most before I became disabled.:furious:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful work, Johnnie. There is absolutely no need for you to sell yourself short. I for one admire you for the way you overcome all difficulties and create wonderful projects.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

wow is this ever nice - great job - do not worry about those other guys - they not human or something!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Did you try a regular glass supplier, not an art gallery? I just checked online at a glass supplier, not even my own local supplier. Non reflective glass runs about $6.37 sq ft. Museum quality/UV block/non-reflective...a bit over $7.00 sq ft. These are retail prices. To the trade even less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking. :laughing:

Really nice job and I'm sure she does or will love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> I want to thank all of you guys for the kind words. You all have no idea how much encouragement you give to not only me, but to everyone who posts their work.
> 
> I guess my problem is that I see the work that others produce and then look at my own stuff and it seems somehow to be of lesser quality. Also, I'm guessing that most of you could have made this in a couple of days while it took me over three weeks from the time I started milling the parts to finish the piece.:furious: I know I could have done it in a day or two, three at the most before I became disabled.:furious:


Just like many others I am my worse critic and I'm sure that's why you sell yourself short when you shouldn't. 

Just stop it!:laughing:



Longknife said:


> Beautiful work, Johnnie. There is absolutely no need for you to sell yourself short. I for one admire you for the way you overcome all difficulties and create wonderful projects.


Nicely said. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Did you try a regular glass supplier, not an art gallery? I just checked online at a glass supplier, not even my own local supplier. Non reflective glass runs about $6.37 sq ft. Museum quality/UV block/non-reflective...a bit over $7.00 sq ft. These are retail prices. To the trade even less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried a couple of places here in Tampa and they either did not habla ingles or only sold to retailers. I wish I could have found a supplier who would have sold it to me, cut to size, for those prices. Perhaps you would please share who you found so I can maybe save some dough on the next one as my #1 daughter has asked if I could make one for her.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, you're harder on yourself than i am on myself. I think you did a fantastic job. It looks way better than any display case i've made. I'm glad you told us about the glass, i'm getting ready to order some for my case and i don't think i can afford that type glass. Again, great job.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't be put off by the cost of the glass. Hopefully Cabinetman will share the source he found that has it for a lot less. I'm told that some folks have even used plain old 3/16 plexiglass in displays. That stuff is super cheap and you can cut it yourself with a utility knife.


----------



## wh666 (Jun 15, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Just like many others I am my worse critic and I'm sure that's why you sell yourself short when you shouldn't.
> 
> Just stop it!:laughing:


I think we all do that don't we? I find myself always critiquing my work afterwards, thinking "if only that joint looked a bit better", etc etc. 

Very nice job Johnnie, I think that frame looks great.









johnnie52 said:


> I'm told that some folks have even used plain old 3/16 plexiglass in displays. That stuff is super cheap and you can cut it yourself with a utility knife.


Yep, I use plastic glass all the time, keep sheets of it, just in case. Real glass costs a lot, even your bog standard stuff and if you have kids or careless relatives, is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You did a great job on this, Johnny. It's very well done and looks professional to me. :thumbsup: You're being way too critical of your work.

I'm a bit insulted though that you'd call it "substandard". By your definition, you're basically calling everything *I*'ve ever made complete and utter piles of sh!t :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Don't be put off by the cost of the glass. Hopefully Cabinetman will share the source he found that has it for a lot less. I'm told that some folks have even used plain old 3/16 plexiglass in displays. That stuff is super cheap and you can cut it yourself with a utility knife.



I knew that was a high price for the glass so I checked.

Hobby Lobby in Baton Rouge 9 1/2" x 22" UV no glare is $20.00, that's $13.80 a sqft.

Just trying to help you or others save money.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You did a great job on this, Johnny. It's very well done and looks professional to me. :thumbsup: You're being way too critical of your work.
> 
> I'm a bit insulted though that you'd call it "substandard". By your definition, you're basically calling everything *I*'ve ever made complete and utter piles of sh!t :laughing:


Have I ever called anyone else's work "complete and utter piles of ****" ? But I know where you're coming from. :laughing: I actually enjoy your work. Not being a carver, I'm often very impressed that you can look at a piece of wood and "see" the art inside. Carvers have something most of us lack. I look at the wood and see component parts for something else. Carvers look at the same piece of wood and see birds or people, or even fancy chains hidden inside that one piece.

Sometimes I read the build threads of others and think how easy they make it seem. All the time knowing that whenever I make something its a constant struggle to make the proper cuts or get the joints right.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Have I ever called anyone else's work "complete and utter piles of ****" ? But I know where you're coming from. :laughing:


Hehe, no, no. I know that you would never do that. Funny how a lot of us think our own work is less than the work of others, even when it's not. I'm guilty as well. I guess it's just a humility thing.



> I actually enjoy your work. Not being a carver, I'm often very impressed that you can look at a piece of wood and "see" the art inside. Carvers have something most of us lack. I look at the wood and see component parts for something else. Carvers look at the same piece of wood and see birds or people, or even fancy chains hidden inside that one piece.


Really, the only difference between when I carve and when I build "regular" woodworking stuff - besides the obviously difference in tools used - is that woodworking is generally an additive process, while carving is a subtractive process.



> Sometimes I read the build threads of others and think how easy they make it seem. All the time knowing that whenever I make something its a constant struggle to make the proper cuts or get the joints right.


Amen, brotha'. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Love the box Johnnie. Wonderfully proportioned, excellent selection of woods.

Johnnie, let me just say that in the short time I've been a member of this forum I have seen your woodworking develop on a consistent path toward excellence. The persistence and dedication you have shown getting the most out of your shop, covering half of it with tarps when it rains, working when you can, making smart upgrades and pulling more from your tools than most of us here has inspired me numerous times. If you want to compare yourself to anyone compare to your own growth. I see a guy knocking out treasures that his family will cherish for years and years, each one better than the last. Your craftsmanship is as valued in this forum as anyone's, and I for one am looking forward to seeing what you turn out next. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and yes the glass was that much for one piece. Its the same stuff they use in museums. Its anti UV which protects the art work from harmful light, and non-reflective, which prevents it from being "washed out" when the sun or any house lights hit the surface. Under normal day time conditions, you can not even tell there is any glass there unless you go up and touch it.
> 
> That one little "blotch" of white in the middle of the piece is all you see of the camera's flash with the camera about 3 feet away from the glass.


Actually, $83 for that much museum glass is a pretty good deal. They keep quoting me over a hundred for my projects....
Looks great to me. Not sure what you mean by substandard, but I'd hang that on my wall any day!!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Love the box Johnnie. Wonderfully proportioned, excellent selection of woods.
> 
> Johnnie, let me just say that in the short time I've been a member of this forum I have seen your woodworking develop on a consistent path toward excellence. The persistence and dedication you have shown getting the most out of your shop, covering half of it with tarps when it rains, working when you can, making smart upgrades and pulling more from your tools than most of us here has inspired me numerous times. If you want to compare yourself to anyone compare to your own growth. I see a guy knocking out treasures that his family will cherish for years and years, each one better than the last. Your craftsmanship is as valued in this forum as anyone's, and I for one am looking forward to seeing what you turn out next. :thumbsup:


 Well said.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I love your work and hope to see more. I've been inspired to make a display cabinet now - thx

As for your museum glass, don't know how things work over there but in Australia it is often cheaper to buy a whole sheet especially if you can buy from a wholesaler. Sheet price for picture glass I was quoted $35 buying semi-direct. I found a wholesaler if I buy multiple sheets I can get them for $11

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> I love your work and hope to see more. I've been inspired to make a display cabinet now - thx
> 
> As for your museum glass, don't know how things work over there but in Australia it is often cheaper to buy a whole sheet especially if you can buy from a wholesaler. Sheet price for picture glass I was quoted $35 buying semi-direct. I found a wholesaler if I buy multiple sheets I can get them for $11
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I have apparently worn out the thanks button... It has disappeared from my screen.

I found a couple of people here who would have sold it to me as a full sheet for less per sq. ft. However, I would have had to cut it to size myself and then tried to figure out somewhere to store the rest of it. :laughing: I don't remember if I've ever posted pictures of my "shop" to the forum, but there have been lots of pictures showing the three areas where I work. Trust me when I say that I haven't got the room to store a piece of glass 4'x6' without it being broken.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I knew that was a high price for the glass so I checked.
> 
> Hobby Lobby in Baton Rouge 9 1/2" x 22" UV no glare is $20.00, that's $13.80 a sqft.
> 
> Just trying to help you or others save money.


Thanks for the info! I was avoiding ordering on line hoping to prevent breakage during shipping. I'll check them out on the next display though. At that price it might be worth the risk.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Johnnie, I'm pretty sure there's at least one Hobby Lobby near Tampa. Maybe even one in Tampa. I wouldn't have thought to check there but, now that I think of it, the one in Lakeland has a pretty good sized framing depot.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I looked them up and there is the one in Lakeland, and another in Port Richie. Those are the two that are closest to me.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Don't be put off by the cost of the glass. Hopefully Cabinetman will share the source he found that has it for a lot less. I'm told that some folks have even used plain old 3/16 plexiglass in displays. That stuff is super cheap and you can cut it yourself with a utility knife.


Cast acrylic up to 3/16" can be scored and snapped. I don't think it's available in non-glare. It's likely more expensive than glass. The websites I looked up weren't anything special, and I haven't ordered from either of them. They just show quantity prices, and I figured out square foot price.
http://www.abacaglass.com/nonglare_price_list.htm
http://www.framingsupplies.com/PictureFrameGlass/PictureGlass.htm

I think your best bet would be a local glass and mirror shop.









 







.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Cabinetman. I'll check them out.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

It is good work!
If you do a product with soul. As at you.
It is pleasant to people.
I think, you gave yourselves for 100 %!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Cast acrylic up to 3/16" can be scored and snapped...


 
Slightly off topic, but I cut my plexi and lexan on the table saw with my 50T thin kerf. Edges are smooth and the lines are straight. Much faster, easier, and better quality results than scoring and breaking.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Phaedrus said:


> Slightly off topic, but I cut my plexi and lexan on the table saw with my 50T thin kerf. Edges are smooth and the lines are straight. Much faster, easier, and better quality results than scoring and breaking.


It is for me too. I suggested scoring and snapping to a response suggesting cutting with a utility knife. For some that may not have a tablesaw, it could be an alternative. 









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Thanks Cabinetman. I'll check them out.



Just to reiterate, I listed those sites just as an example for square footage price. They may sell piecemeal, which if they did might incur a different price. By the time they pack up one piece to be shippable, they could have boxed 50 pieces.

My suggestion is to find a local glass and mirror shop. They should be close to whatever is found online. If you have to buy a stock size, like 24"x36", that glass is very easy to cut. It's only 2mm to 3mm. You can ease the cut edge from being so sharp by using wet-or-dry silicone carbide sandpaper (the gray stuff), in 100x or 120x. When glass shops do that procedure many call it "seaming" the edge. It's not a high polish, but it will keep you from cutting yourself.

Just a note, if you get a piece of tempered glass, *do not attempt to cut it*. You can identify it by a small label in one of the corners. That label is applied when it's tempered. 









 







.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a very nice display case. Great job!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information Cabinetman. I have been asked to make one more so I'll be looking into these other sources once I have the project ready for the glass.


----------

